# OLD BEAR Cub longbow



## andsom

very sorry 
i can not find out some thing to hellp


----------



## cody roiter

Tombow, Bear made many cub bows.. But yours would date around the 1950-1954.. Bear made most of there cubs out off all maple both the limbs and riser wood. As here in Michigan Maple is ever where and is easy to get.. Bear made most all there bows from Maple ( like myself all the glass bows I make are out of maple).. If there are no bad spots in the glass or wood I say get a string made up for it and shoot it.. what ever you do DONT shoot FF strings made sure its a B-50 bowstring.. Just make sure before you even think of putting a string on it look it over really really good and look up and down the limbs, riser, string nocks..... Most people want to know what there bows are worth like I have said many times before.. There is no blue book on old bows.. there worth what someone is willing to pay for them.....

For your's in archery,
>>--------->
Cody


----------

